# White Balaclava anyone know ?



## Guest

I consulted the ancient Japanese oracles, and they led me to this...

Airblaster Terryclava Beanie - Men's Clothing > Hats & Beanies > Beanies

Dou itashi mashite!

*Smoke bomb*


----------



## T.J.

lol, $40.... airblaster can eat my ass with a spoon.


----------



## sevenvii

Yeah, thanks...I am looking for nice silky/neoprene one  picky picky
Something like this







in white


----------



## killclimbz

Snow Ninja said:


> I consulted the ancient Japanese oracles, and they led me to this...
> 
> Airblaster Terryclava Beanie - Men's Clothing > Hats & Beanies > Beanies
> 
> Dou itashi mashite!
> 
> *Smoke bomb*



Now that is some funny shite right there! :laugh:


----------



## ollie

nah whatche want are these electric ones - sick!


----------



## landonk5

airblaster is the shiz! i love airblaster.


----------



## Andi

T.J. said:


> lol, $40.... airblaster can eat my ass with a spoon.


LOL! Too funny.


----------



## Grimdog

Underarmour Cold Gear Hood. Very thin, very warm, and it will not freeze like cotton. These are the best ones I have ever used.

Under Armour ® | ColdGear® Hood | 8000022 | $24.99


----------



## sedition

^

+1 on the Under Armor masks. They rock the party.


----------



## Guest

Oooh! That UnderArmour hood is suprisingly affordable and breathtakingly ninja-esque. I likey!


----------



## sedition

^ and it's super warm!


----------



## Grimdog

sedition said:


> ^ and it's super warm!


And made for fitting under a helmet.


----------



## sedition

Grimdog said:


> And made for fitting under a helmet.


Ya know, It's really funny. Those were first designed to be worn under football helmets. Personally, I think they suck for that function, but are perfect on the mountains.


----------



## Grimdog

I really like the fact that you can easily have the mask over your face or not. Also, it does not absorb moisture which is a huge bonus.


----------



## devo

sedition said:


> Ya know, It's really funny. Those were first designed to be worn under football helmets. Personally, I think they suck for that function, but are perfect on the mountains.


Do you wear a football helmet frequently?:


----------



## sedition

devo said:


> Do you wear a football helmet frequently?:


I play (badly) on a 6-man team occasionally. So, yes.


----------



## devo

And here i thought you were joking. you've tuned me on to the U.A. bali, im going to get one.


----------



## sedition

devo said:


> And here i thought you were joking.


Nope.


----------



## DragonXero13

How would the Under Armour work for motorcycle helmets on those cold days? Will it be adequate for mountain days as well?


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> How would the Under Armour work for motorcycle helmets on those cold days? Will it be adequate for mountain days as well?


Before my last bike was stolen (2003 R1), I used to wear a UA hood under my helmet on colder days. It' worked great, but I also had a full face helmet. If you have an open face moto helemet, one of those neoprene ones might work better.


----------



## Flick Montana

I am wearing one in my avatar. Started wearing UA when I played football, never looked back. Seriously, nothing else compares. They keep me completely dry and warm unless I am nearly inactive and it is exceptionally cold. They also don't fit too tight. Wearing some form-fitting hoods can make your nose or ears sore from being pressed down all day, but after 10 hours on the mountain, I don't hurt much at all from them.

+1 for under armor.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I am wearing one in my avatar. Started wearing UA when I played football, never looked back. Seriously, nothing else compares. They keep me completely dry and warm unless I am nearly inactive and it is exceptionally cold. They also don't fit too tight. Wearing some form-fitting hoods can make your nose or ears sore from being pressed down all day, but after 10 hours on the mountain, I don't hurt much at all from them.
> 
> +1 for under armor.


Agree on all counts. But, IMHO UA cold gear, girdle, and football pants w/full pads can get kind of cumbersome. I only break out the UA cold gear for football when it's *really* cold. What posistion did you play?


----------



## NYCboarder

Grimdog said:


> Underarmour Cold Gear Hood. Very thin, very warm, and it will not freeze like cotton. These are the best ones I have ever used.
> Under Armour ® | ColdGear® Hood | 8000022 | $24.99




I got this one also. Best thing ever!


----------



## Flick Montana

I started at safety, but I got moved to corner because I was kind of lanky. The teams we played were confused as to how to handle a 6'3 180lb cornerback. That was all years ago in high school. I wish I had kept playing after that. Would have been a blast.

You?


----------



## sedition

NYCboarder said:


> I got this one also. Best thing ever!


More and more people are seeing the light!


----------



## Flick Montana

I hope not too many people get them. I like being the only ninja on the hill. :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonXero13

Yeah, I'm riding a full faced helmet, Shoei X-11. I guess this balaclava is the way to go ..


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> The teams we played were confused as to how to handle a 6'3 180lb cornerback.


HAHA. Awesome. I actually never played in high school. I started playing flag football during college. After that found a local group that plays recreational (but full contact/pads) 6-Man. I dunno if you know much about 6-man, but it is totally different than a full team game. It's much faster, and scores are way higher. Anyone can carry / advance the ball. It's like a great combo of rugby and american football. Super fun. Since it is more recreational, everyone switches positions a lot. I'm not that big (5'10, 160), so I basically end up anywhere but the line. Speed is my strong point, so I often end up running the ball, or safety type position. QB sometimes, but my arm ain't that strong. I had a stint as kicker last year. Holy freaking disaster. Haha. The fun part is that everyone knows that everyone else has to go to work on Monday, so no one is really trying to kill each other with hits. That said, I am still really sore after every game.

EDIT: It's actually a real shame that there are not more full-contact adult rec football leagues. You can play baseball, hockey, basketball, etc for the rest of your life if you want...but if you want to play football beyond HS or college, your more or less stuck in flag leagues. That is a shame.


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> Yeah, I'm riding a full faced helmet, Shoei X-11. I guess this balaclava is the way to go ..


Yeah, it is. Get one, you wont regret it. What kind of bike you got?


----------



## Flick Montana

I don't know why, but the groups I checked out that play football in leagues are all giant angry guys who feel jipped they didn't get into the NFL. So they just try to kill people on the field. I've never played official 6-man ball, but that was how I played street ball when I was a kid. We never had more than 5 or 6 people on a team. Full contact, no pads, on pavement. That's the way to go, hehe.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I don't know why, but the groups I checked out that play football in leagues are all giant angry guys who feel jipped they didn't get into the NFL. So they just try to kill people on the field.


Yeah, we have those around here, too. It's like all the people who play on the local "semi-pro" leagues. I think all the people in the 6-man league are the ones who were like "fuck that" to the giant angry guys. Yeah, we are the rejects, but I can deal with that.  



> Full contact, no pads, on pavement. That's the way to go, hehe.


That's what skateboarding is for.


----------



## sevenvii

Thank you, thank you. I already bought one off of backcountry.com, and its alright but not what I was looking for. This UA one is perfect, and like the rest of you I want to be unique and my black thermasilk I have worn for years works perfect, but wasn't quite right for my latest outfit. If you ever out Colorado way, I owe you a drink


----------



## DragonXero13

I ride a CBR 600, Looking to upgrade to a newer year or a GSX-R/SV650S. I'll be purchasing this and report back! Flag football on Sunday after Thanksgiving, not tackle .. but it'll do.


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> I ride a CBR 600, Looking to upgrade to a newer year or a GSX-R/SV650S. I'll be purchasing this and report back! Flag football on Sunday after Thanksgiving, not tackle .. but it'll do.


I call no-go on the GSX, as those things are squid-tastic. The SV is a really nice ride. I am getting a new bike sometime in the next 6 months or so, and right now I have no freakin' idea what I want...


----------



## trevk#07

I picked one of these up at the local snow show for like $10. Haven't been down the mountain in it yet, but I have used it full-face for really cold mornings as I skated to work and it was very warm. I'm going to give it a test this Saturday at Northstar and I'll post a review.


----------



## DragonXero13

While the GSX-Rs are prone to have squids ride them, isn't there a reason why? Good performance, reliability, R&D, anything else? The SV is a great bike because it's a V-TWin and has power all over the place. . the only thing that I don't like is how far my arm is locked when on the 08 SV. I'll probably go back to a CBR because CBRs have the best ergonomics, IMO. I don't like the ZX-6 all that much .. The R6s are just uncomfortable as hell and the power is past 8k. I'm looking for something that'll have power around 4-7k.


----------



## Guest

Anyone tried one of the Under Armour Neck Gaitors? I'm extremely hot natured and have an under armour hex bennie anyway so I don't know if I want to go with a full hood.


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> While the GSX-Rs are prone to have squids ride them, isn't there a reason why? Good performance, reliability, R&D, anything else? The SV is a great bike because it's a V-TWin and has power all over the place. . the only thing that I don't like is how far my arm is locked when on the 08 SV. I'll probably go back to a CBR because CBRs have the best ergonomics, IMO. I don't like the ZX-6 all that much .. The R6s are just uncomfortable as hell and the power is past 8k. I'm looking for something that'll have power around 4-7k.


Agreed on the Honda ergo's. The older 929's have amazing comfort. They need to revert back that ergo design. The Kawi line has never really done much for me. The best power delivery, EVER, is on the 02 and 03 R1, and the 03 R6. Yamaha did something mind-blowing with the throttle boodies then. It was just this amazingly smooth power onset, right where you need it (4-7k). Since then, meh. As for squids and the suzooks...most of them don't even have the knowledge to know what they are riding...espeically when then get a 600c/1000c bike for their first ride, and crash it within in the first 500 miles trying to do stoppies. 

Here some of the bikes I've had over the years:

1986 Honda 80cc (had this when I was like 12).
1976 Honda Elsinore 250cc (2-stroke!)
1979 Honda CB750K
2004 R6 (stolen)
2003 R1 (stolen)


----------



## DragonXero13

Yeah, a lot of people are retarded and don't know their limits and buy a 1000 and crashes it or dies. Regardless of the retardedness, it's not Suzuki's fault. I believe Suzuki still makes great bikes, it's just that idiots are attracted to them. Is there anything that you don't like personally about Suzuki, not the riders, just the brand name and product?


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> Yeah, a lot of people are retarded and don't know their limits and buy a 1000 and crashes it or dies. Regardless of the retardedness, it's not Suzuki's fault. I believe Suzuki still makes great bikes, it's just that idiots are attracted to them. Is there anything that you don't like personally about Suzuki, not the riders, just the brand name and product?


600cc are even bad for a first bike. Zook's are good bikes, no question. I don't doubt that at all. Lets just say I look at them they way most people around here look at Burton: every tool has one, "therefore" they are "bad."


----------



## DragonXero13

I wouldn't necessarily say that 600 is a bad cc to start with, as long as you have a good head on your shoulders, make good decisions, and you're just smart about things .. You'll be fine. I started with a 600 and I couldn't be happier. 250 would get me bored quick. The Kawi 500 is plain ugly.


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that 600 is a bad cc to start with, as long as you have a good head on your shoulders, make good decisions, and you're just smart about things .. You'll be fine.


I wrote an extensive article for Sport Rider Magazines about 600cc bikes and new riders. I specificly addressed each of those issues. I'd be curious to hear you feedback on it. The link to it is here. Have a look.


----------



## DragonXero13

sedition said:


> I wrote an extensive article for Sport Rider Magazines about 600cc bikes and new riders. I specificly addressed each of those issues. I'd be curious to hear you feedback on it. The link to it is here. Have a look.


Very good article! The only thing I'd have to critique is that this is pointed towards the group of people that are completely new to motorcycles that don't even bother taking their time to research information about motorcycles and just try to hop on a 600cc bike. If it was strictly for those people, this article is great. If you want to create a broader generalization for beginners, I'd say this wouldn't be a strong article, good but not strong.

You could use me for example. I was new to two wheels, other than a bicycle. I've had experience with a high powered vehicle, 2006 Subaru STi, already. I know the consequences and benefits of that power. With that power comes responsibility. Keep in mind I'm only 20 and I bought my STi when I was 17. You could generalize that kids my age would have crashed, blew the engine, rip the transmission, etc. In my case, I respected the power and everything it came to offer so I took great responsibility towards the vehicle. With working and owning the STi, I've worked on it and have some mechanical experience. Just like a vehicle, I'm not going to buy a brand new 2009 GSXR/CBR/R6/ZX-6 only knowing that I would drop it and scratch the fairings, damage parts, damage frame and more.

I took this experience and applied it to motorcycles. Of course not over assuming that I knew everything, I researched how a motorcycle worked, what motorcycles had what specification and how it benefits me, etc. After learning a lot about motorcycles online, I took an MSF class where we used 250cc. After completing the MSF class, I bought a Honda 1997 CBR 600 F3. In your article it states that you wouldn't recommend someone start with a 600cc on the street, where as later it states bikes that are recommended are 500cc-650cc. Although I understand that those bikes are the Super Sport class but regardless of what class they are, any bike added with a bad crash can always lead to fatality.

Although the article is very good, I think that instead of giving broad examples or intro of a certain subject of why one should not start with a 600cc bike, give detailed example of how where you'll look, you'll be so expect to always look ahead. Watch what you drive over, roll the throttle when youre turning .. stuff like that. I know that the article is more of a why you shouldn't start with this vs. what skills and tactics to use but I think it would strengthen the article.

To conclude my thoughts, I think that this article was written for those that don't choose to learn and be opened minded. If some people are closed minded, they won't take advice and will just want confirmation of what they want to hear, like you said. Those people are the squids. There are people, for example myself, that prepare themselves to respect and be responsible on the road and on the bike. I don't think there should be a generalization to all new riders that all new riders shouldn't get a 600cc. There are two ends, one saying you shouldn't get a 600cc bike and the other saying get a 600cc bike. Within the two ends, every single person could be plot from one end to the other. It is totally random based on the person themselves. A generalization to all new riders is a bit extreme and unpractical.


----------



## Flick Montana

Fallen Saint said:


> Anyone tried one of the Under Armour Neck Gaitors? I'm extremely hot natured and have an under armour hex bennie anyway so I don't know if I want to go with a full hood.


I am pretty hot normally, too. The great thing about the full hood is that you can wear it different ways. You can have the face mask pulled down and just have a hood, or you can take the hood off and leave the face mask up, or you can take the hood and mask down to just cover your neck. If you buy one head piece I really don't think you could go wrong owning one of the cold gear hoods.


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> If it was strictly for those people, this article is great.


Yeah, that was the exact crowd it was aimed at.




> In your article it states that you wouldn't recommend someone start with a 600cc on the street, where as later it states bikes that are recommended are 500cc-650cc. Although I understand that those bikes are the Super Sport class but regardless of what class they are, any bike added with a bad crash can always lead to fatality.


The issue is torque. There is no comparison between the torque of the modern super sport class and the torque of an older 600(+!)cc bike. When I said "any 600cc bike" I reffering to modern super sports. I'm 34. I've been riding since I was 12. Sure, some people can handle a modern 600cc bike as a first ride.* Some people can drive home drunk from a bar and not get in an accident. It happens millions of time across this country every day. However, that does not mean it is the best decision someone could make. My experience lends me to believe that modern 600cc bikes are a less than ideal decision for a first bike. I stand by that with the utmost conviction. That said, I know plenty of people who have done it with no problem. I also know plenty of people who have driven home drunk from a bar. 

*But I would never say that on a bike forum. too many people would run with it who should NOT be on a GSX/6R/etc for a first ride.


----------



## DragonXero13

Yeah, I would not recommend getting a brand new anything .. Always buy a used bike for your first bike. I bought a used 97 F3 and it's a 600cc bike and I haven't crashed *knock on wood* and it is the perfect bike because it gets me to A-B with some power and is sexy as well


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13...and it's a 600cc bike and I haven't crashed *knock on wood*... [/QUOTE said:


> It took me 18 years until my first real crash. Compound fracture of right arm. I now have a metal rod in the center of my bone that goes from the shoulder all the way to my elbow. I took this pic with my cell phone at the ER.
> 
> The problem is obvious:


----------



## DragonXero13

How did that happen bro? All gear? Speed? Details..?


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> How did that happen bro? All gear? Speed? Details..?


Short version: I was cut off by another rider in a sharp turn (he was inside, I was outside) when he took it too hot and went wide. was going like 35, but prolly slowed to about 20mph before I high-sided. Full gear.


----------



## DragonXero13

Dang, were you guys riding together? Or was it just some random rider?


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> I am pretty hot normally, too. The great thing about the full hood is that you can wear it different ways. You can have the face mask pulled down and just have a hood, or you can take the hood off and leave the face mask up, or you can take the hood and mask down to just cover your neck. If you buy one head piece I really don't think you could go wrong owning one of the cold gear hoods.


How does it feel/fit when you have the hood down? Does it bunch up or constrict?


----------



## Flick Montana

Not at all. It doesn't lose the fit since it is form fitting all over. If you pull the hood down it stays up and the hood is so thin that, even when under a helmet, you don't notice it. If you don't want it flapping around, you can just tuck it under the neck piece in the back. Very versatile headpiece.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I started at safety, but I got moved to corner because I was kind of lanky. The teams we played were confused as to how to handle a 6'3 180lb cornerback. That was all years ago in high school. I wish I had kept playing after that. Would have been a blast.
> 
> You?


We having a 6-man Thanksgiving game tomorrow morning (football *is* a Thanksgiving tradition after all). We had a short practice tonight. Someone had just gotten some new-fangeled shoulder pads, and we started talking about gear. Or rather, lack of gear. Specifically, how people in NFL and college are wearing less and less of it. One of the guys said that the trend was creeping down into high schools and lower, which really surprised me (b/c schools are somewhat liable for student's safety). What was standard / usual gear you and others on team wore? Curious if this a recent trend, or one that has been around for awhile.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> Not at all. It doesn't lose the fit since it is form fitting all over. If you pull the hood down it stays up and the hood is so thin that, even when under a helmet, you don't notice it. If you don't want it flapping around, you can just tuck it under the neck piece in the back. Very versatile headpiece.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> We having a 6-man Thanksgiving game tomorrow morning (football *is* a Thanksgiving tradition after all). We had a short practice tonight. Someone had just gotten some new-fangeled shoulder pads, and we started talking about gear. Or rather, lack of gear. Specifically, how people in NFL and college are wearing less and less of it. One of the guys said that the trend was creeping down into high schools and lower, which really surprised me (b/c schools are somewhat liable for student's safety). What was standard / usual gear you and others on team wore? Curious if this a recent trend, or one that has been around for awhile.


I'll admit that I took out the legs pads and wore quarterback shoulders so I had more speed and flexibility. Our school didn't mandate what pads we wore so long as we wore some. We weren't supposed to remove our legs pads, but who is going to kick me off the field for doing it?

I don't know what other teams did, though. Never paid much attention.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I'll admit that I took out the legs pads and wore quarterback shoulders so I had more speed and flexibility. Our school didn't mandate what pads we wore so long as we wore some. We weren't supposed to remove our legs pads, but who is going to kick me off the field for doing it?
> 
> I don't know what other teams did, though. Never paid much attention.


Interesting. 

(1) How long ago did you play? Semi-recently, or way back in the day?
(2) No question more flexibility with QB pads. But did you think sans leg pads were significant gain in speed? Did you keep hip/tail, or ditch those to?

BTW, we got our asses *kicked* this morning. Like 40 something to 10. And I think they let us have TD, just to be nice.


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> Interesting.
> 
> (1) How long ago did you play? Semi-recently, or way back in the day?
> (2) No question more flexibility with QB pads. But did you think sans leg pads were significant gain in speed? Did you keep hip/tail, or ditch those to?
> 
> BTW, we got our asses *kicked* this morning. Like 40 something to 10. And I think they let us have TD, just to be nice.


I played up until 2000 when I graduated high school. Not after that except for tossing the ball with friends.

I wore no padding on the legs except a cup. When I was a safety, I wore full padding and a washboard because I was contacted all the time. As a CB, I wore nothing on the lower back. I did wear a pad on my lower back to protect my kidneys, but that was it. It probably added VERY little to speed, but I think it was a mental advantage to think I was faster than anyone else. Also, I don't know about the quality of padding in comparison to weight, but out football team was not the star of our school, our marching band was. So football got less money. We had massive heavy pads that seemed a little cheap.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I played up until 2000 when I graduated high school. Not after that except for tossing the ball with friends.
> 
> I wore no padding on the legs except a cup. When I was a safety, I wore full padding and a washboard because I was contacted all the time. As a CB, I wore nothing on the lower back. I did wear a pad on my lower back to protect my kidneys, but that was it. It probably added VERY little to speed, but I think it was a mental advantage to think I was faster than anyone else. Also, I don't know about the quality of padding in comparison to weight, but out football team was not the star of our school, our marching band was. So football got less money. We had massive heavy pads that seemed a little cheap.


well, like I said in that other post, mental advantage can be really significant, regardless of what actual advantage it has. None of the equipment really surprises me all that much, except the cup. I didn't think they were that common in football. Figured if people forego knee/thigh, a cup would be tossed way before that. And, yeah, kidney shots suck. A lot.


----------



## Flick Montana

I think a cup should be mandatory. That's an injury no one should experience. I took one paintballing once and I think it saved my future children.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I think a cup should be mandatory. That's an injury no one should experience. I took one paintballing once and I think it saved my future children.


I wear one for football, but I know I'm somewhat of an oddity. Seems kinda crazy not to, imho. I want to try paintball sometime. Looks like it would be fun. Is it big money investment to get all the shit you need for it?

Speaking of football, this Steelers v. NE game is a freakin' trainwreck.


----------



## Flick Montana

I always just used rented stuff for paintball. Never got into it seriously. I went with a couple friends for a birthday party and no one else was there that day. So the owner of the place called his buddies, 3 ex military guys with all their own gear (one looked like the freaking Predator), to come play with us. It was a massacre. I never actually got hit, but I spent most of the time running away at full speed...

I'm guessing you're a Pats fan since you're from Boston. I'm a Colts fan so I was really happy to see what happened. Sorry, hehe.


----------



## sedition

Flick Montana said:


> I never actually got hit, but I spent most of the time running away at full speed...


haha. awesome. 



> I'm guessing you're a Pats fan since you're from Boston. I'm a Colts fan so I was really happy to see what happened. Sorry, hehe.


Football is weird. It's really fun to play, but I actually don't like watching it all that much. So, I'm not really a huge pats fan, but it's just easier to follow local teams because that is what's on TV, and the local news always covers. But, that game was a mess. So many turn overs and the such.


----------



## rjattack19

hey just wanted to say thank you guys, i was snowboarding on thursday for my 3rd time ever, however this was my frist 30mph wind day and my face was really getting worked. yesterday i went to my local sports chalet and picked up a UA hood. cant wait to try it out on the slopes.


thanks again


----------



## Flick Montana

You won't be disappointed.


----------



## DragonXero13

I used my UA Balaclava at Crystal Mountain in Washington. The temperature was 15 degrees and I stayed warm. The UA Baclava is a very nice peice that keeps you warm, very soft on the skin, and has multiple functions- Balaclava, Neck Gaiter, etc.

Unfortunately, I either lost or someone stole my balcalva, but I ordered another one from REI. I've also used the balclava for motorcycle riding and it works awesome as well. While it doesn't prevent fog like some other products such as Rain-X, Cat crap, etc, it is still fine as long as you have some vents open in your helmet. The only problem I have with the balclava is that sometimes it will start to move a bit while I'm wearing it and the neck needs to be a bit longer so when you want to cover your nose/mouth, your next won't be as exposed.


----------



## sedition

DragonXero13 said:


> ...and the neck needs to be a bit longer...


Yeah, that is *chief* complaint I have about the UA hood. They really need to make a UA version of this. The UA hood was mostly designed for football, it just happens to work great for riding, too. However, if they made a specific hood for winter sports...well, that would just be nifty.


----------



## rjattack19

i was wearing my UA hood today for a bit and it kinda squishis my nose. any one else have this problem? i dont have a big nose by any means so i though it was kinda weird


----------



## Flick Montana

I have a decent-size schnoz. I wear mine up on the bridge so it doesn't do that. Problem is, it's under my goggles that way so I get some fog.


----------



## rjattack19

Flick Montana said:


> I have a decent-size schnoz. I wear mine up on the bridge so it doesn't do that. Problem is, it's under my goggles that way so I get some fog.


yea i was noticing the fog as well...i guess we shall see how it goes next time i go boarding


----------



## sedition

I wear mine tucked under goggles and never have any fog issues. :dunno:


----------



## Andi

sedition said:


> I wear mine tucked under goggles and never have any fog issues. :dunno:


I wear mine tucked under my goggles as well. Just out of curiosity what goggles do you use? I use Anon Realm, Oakley Wisdom, and Smith Phenom goggles and I have the minor the fogging issue with all of them. I mean its not the worst thing in the world, it doesn't happen often enough to annoy me though, my Oakley Wisdom's fog up the most.


----------



## sedition

Andi said:


> I wear mine tucked under my goggles as well. Just out of curiosity what goggles do you use? I use Anon Realm, Oakley Wisdom, and Smith Phenom goggles and I have the minor the fogging issue with all of them. I mean its not the worst thing in the world, it doesn't happen often enough to annoy me though, my Oakley Wisdom's fog up the most.


I had a pair of Anons, and they fogged up more than that Dead Marsh right before you get to Mordor. Then on a whim I bought a pair of Smiths for $24.00 at an end of the season close-out sale. I don't even know what model they are. I do know that are not high-end. They work great, and have had no reason to get new ones. However, I am kind of a gearhead (there actually seems to be a lot of gearheads on this forum), so it's surprising I haven't picked up another pair. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Flick Montana

sedition said:


> I had a pair of Anons, and they fogged up more than that Dead Marsh right before you get to Mordor.


You nerd, haha! :thumbsup:

I wear Spy Orbits. The fog could be totally unrelated to the UA hood. I'll try wearing it both ways and seeing if there is a difference. I wouldn't want to bash the UA hood for something it doesn't even do.


----------

